# One for the LANG Owners...



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok well maybe a couple of questions...

Have any of the long term Lang owners had any issues with the Paint or what ever the finish is burning off the Fire Box or the Grill side of the Hybrid?

How about Peeling on other parts?

Any issues with Rust inside or out?

How well do the Grates hold up?

Are the Thermometers accurate?

Any way to get more than an hour between having to add more Wood? 20 hour Briskets can make for a long night...

How is the Fit and Finish, the welds neat and clean?

Any need for a Water Pan?

Do you use Drip Pans or let the meat drip on the RF Baffle?

If you knew when you purchased what you have learned since...Is there another smoker you would have purchased?

Thanks in advance for your answers...If I am going to drop a couple Grand on a cooker, it needs to be the LAST one I buy...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2013)

WOW...I thought there were more lang owners around here!...JJ


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 18, 2013)

Jimmy can one assume you're now out of the apartment and the smoking restrictions have now been lifted?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2013)

I am working on it. I am really in the research phase. There are a lot of nice pits but Lang is way closer than all the Pit builders in TX. Since I do months of research before pulling the trigger on something this big, I thought I would see what the Lang Vets had to say...JJ


----------



## ribwizzard (Jun 19, 2013)

Go Meadow Creek.


----------



## buttburner (Jun 19, 2013)

20 hours to do a brisket?

talk about low and slow lol

all I know is Lang is a top quality smoker, I wish I could help you more.

Lots of Lang owners on The Brethren. I am sure they can help


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 19, 2013)

Chef....I do not have a Lang....but the Meadow Creek are great cookers too.  I would check out both.

Kat


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey Chef,

I obviously don't own a Lang as I'm also a reluctant apartment dweller. However, a 48" patio model is pretty high on my wish list and I've done a fair amount of research. I won't attempt to provide absolute answers since I don't have any firsthand experience, but what I've seen in regards to paint peeling is that the fireboxes do tend to burn off whatever coating is used, and people get around this by seasoning the steel in a similar fashion to what you'd do with cast iron. My favorite BBQ joint uses several of the 84's and 108's and has since they've been open, going on 6 years I think. I've not noticed any major rust or corrosion on any of their smokers, most of which are running all day most every day.

Also, from what I've seen, the people at Lang, up to and including Ben Lang himself, seem to be pretty willing to provide answers and excellent customer service. We vacation a couple times a year about 50 miles from where Langs are made, and I sent them an email asking if they rented smokers as I thought it'd be fun to have one for the week we're supposed to be there in October. Got a prompt answer stating they don't rent smokers, but they'd be happy to loan me a demo model. So maybe try giving them a call regarding what coatings are used? Also, I think there is a forum on their website.

Good luck in the search and I'm sure the actual Lang owners on here will be along soon.













IMG00020-20110331-1234.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 10, 2011






I get a serious case of pit envy every time we eat here.













NancyBBQ.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Sep 20, 2011






My wife seems to like the food too.


----------



## veryolddog (Jun 19, 2013)

I do not know if you ever considered Yoder, but it is a worth a phone call to speak with Don Cary, President, to have a discussion on what you are looking for. I have two Yoder products, the YS 480 pellet smoker and the Cheyenne stick burner, recently received. I ordered both of these products sight unseen as I know that Yoder has an unparalleled reputation for outstanding quality with respect to fit, finish, and performance. Yoder builds the old fashion way, with solid construction and time tested traditions of excellence. 

Yoders are built in Hutchinson, KS. They are not so far away as you think. They ship all over. 

Just a thought, since you are going to spend a lot of money and want to get your money's worth.

Regards,

Ed


----------



## ribwizzard (Jun 19, 2013)

Generally speaking, assuming the paint was installed correctly, most issue from paint burning off of the firebox lid or top is due to use of lighter fluid during start up. Most proper sized fires in a proper sized firebox will not get the lid hot enough to burn the paint off.  Not to say that you can through a bunch of kindling in there and leave the door open and get the top to 1200*, but then your cooking chamber is going to be way hotter than what it was designed for anyway.  Using a charcoal starter outside of the cooker, or a propane rod or torch to start the fire can avoid this start up heat spike.

I use a 2nd plate installed under the top of my box shaped firebox's with a 1/4" to 1/2 " air gap to avoid this problem altogether. On round firebox's, I box in a flat plate on top that also acts as a place to put a pot.  Its a very inexpensive but also very nice detail I use on my builds. Maybe you should ask these large builders why they do not incorporate features like these in there production models.


----------



## buttburner (Jun 19, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> Generally speaking, assuming the paint was installed correctly, most issue from paint burning off of the firebox lid or top is due to use of lighter fluid during start up. Most proper sized fires in a proper sized firebox will not get the lid hot enough to burn the paint off.  Not to say that you can through a bunch of kindling in there and leave the door open and get the top to 1200*, but then your cooking chamber is going to be way hotter than what it was designed for anyway.  Using a charcoal starter outside of the cooker, or a propane rod or torch to start the fire can avoid this start up heat spike.
> 
> I use a 2nd plate installed under the top of my box shaped firebox's with a 1/4" to 1/2 " air gap to avoid this problem altogether. On round firebox's, I box in a flat plate on top that also acts as a place to put a pot.  Its a very inexpensive but also very nice detail I use on my builds. Maybe you should ask these large builders why they do not incorporate features like these in there production models.


I had read that its not that the high temp paint burns off, rather the firebox metal expands with heating and the paint loses adhesion and flakes off.

I know on my OK Joe this would happen until I installed a inside plate, the type you speak of.

I dont know if this is true or not, just want I read on a few different sites


----------



## ribwizzard (Jun 19, 2013)

> I had read that its not that the high temp paint burns off, rather the firebox metal expands with heating and the paint loses adhesion and flakes off.


In my experience, paint flake's coming off is a sign of metal not being prepped properly., This is the most common problem with manufactured parts these days. The pickling on the steel either has to be acid washed or sandblasted off for the paint to adhere. It will never adhere properly if the steel is not etched properly. Same is true with most powder coated parts brought in from China, usually the powder coating just flakes off because it was put over pickled steel. These are short cuts being introduced in manufacturing that the consumer ends up eating in the end. I have seen Million dollar cranes and generators with the same issue.

2nd biggest problem you see on High temp paint is blistering, this is due to the paint having either moisture trapped with in it, or too applied to thick to properly dry ( the top layer dries and skims over but underneath there is paint with the solvents still in it and they are trying to escape through the dried layer and cause a blister)

To avoid all of these issues, I sandblast my smokers to "white metal" then heat them to 140* in the paint booth to drive out any remaining moisture. I use rustoleum right out of the can, not adding any additional solvents, and apply it in light even layers allowing it to bake at 140* between coats until I have four coats of paint fully cured.

If I built it, and I painted it, you will never see any paint flake off or blister on my cookers, and other than a little touch up from use and abuse, I have some that have sat outdoors for over 10 years that have no visible rust on them yet..


----------



## boykjo (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey JJ are you talking about a 36 inch Lang...........The only Lang owners I know off hand is alblancher and shooterRick but haven't seen them around in a while. I used their Lang's at the Louisiana gathering and I was very pleased with them. They cooked nicely with even temps and I didn't notice any paint peeled around the firebox and they were heavily used... Wish I had one.....

this was Als lang













lang.jpeg



__ boykjo
__ Jun 19, 2013


















lang2.jpeg



__ boykjo
__ Jun 19, 2013






Theres ricks mobile lang on the left













lang3.jpeg



__ boykjo
__ Jun 19, 2013






Good luck

Joe


----------



## whittling chip (Jun 19, 2013)

JJ


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Ok well maybe a couple of questions...
> 
> Have any of the long term Lang owners had any issues with the Paint or what ever the finish is burning off the Fire Box or the Grill side of the Hybrid? I have had some paint issues in on the sides of the firebox. There may be a couple of reasons for this. I really pushed Ben to get my unit done in time for my 30th anniversary. It was delivered by a driver the day it came out of the paint booth. I know they wanted to take more time but I pushed them. The following day after it was delivered, it was being seasoned. The following day was the first cook. I think that the paint was done correctly, in fact I was surprised how thick it was. I'm talking ~1/8" or more. I think I just stressed it too soon. When I seasoned it I really got the temp up. I'm not worried about it. The steel firebox is 1/4" thick. It's not going to rust through anytime soon. I just brush it lightly ever once in a while. (I know I should repaint it....soon).
> 
> ...


I hope that helps. I'll keep a watch on this thread. If you have any further questions or would like some pictures just feel free to ask.

Happy Smokin'

WC


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Jun 19, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Ok well maybe a couple of questions...
> 
> Have any of the long term Lang owners had any issues with the Paint or what ever the finish is burning off the Fire Box or the Grill side of the Hybrid?  I bought mine used and the fire box had surface rust over the entire surface.  I have not repainted it and dont plan to.  It sits outside uncovered and it is just surface rust, so no worries for me.  It wont even come close to rust through 1/4" plate steel in mine or my kids lifetimes. No other rust on the smoker.
> 
> ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks all...JJ


----------

